# New Ingersol Rand 60 gallon making noise after break in



## Neoncrazy101 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey all I finally upgraded my home garage from a 12yr 26gal Craftsman to a 60 gal IR. I got it from Tractor Supply and I did a 30 min break in and such and all sounded good. I got my air lines all hooked up and fired it up and as the tank hit about 80psi I began to hear a banging noise and as the pressure increased so did the noise level. Is this normal for a tank of its size? Btw yes the pump has oil. Here's a video of the noise. Brand New Ingersoll Rand Making Banging Noise


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sounds like belts jumping or galloping.
check the belt tension carefully.
they also could have the belts miss aligned.


----------

